# Multi inputs to surround sound



## conae1 (Feb 15, 2008)

i have a sony bravia and sony dvd system which gives me great surround when playing dvd, what i also have and need to get sorted out is Sky HD.

at the moment the digital cable is connected from the dvd to the sub woofer box. there is only 1 optical connector on the box. in order to get 5.1 from hd programming i need to move the cable from the dvd to the sky box.
it is simply a matter of getting a splitter and feeding both outputs into in with a single connection to the woofer box? and presumably i would then disconnect the tv speakers and play all sound through the surround system
cheers
Eddie


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm trying to understand your setup...

On most systems the woofer uses a simple RCA cable to get it's audio and on/off signals. The receiver should have a woofer output exclusively for that use. The satellite box should have a digital audio output that you run directly to a digital input on the receiver.

Can you reply with model numbers?


----------



## conae1 (Feb 15, 2008)

at long last i've looked them up
tv is Sony KDL-V40A 12U and the surround is coming from a Sony DAR-RD100


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

As is typical of most HTiB setups you have almost no room to expand. This particular unit has only ONE autio input and Sony wouldn't tell me what type it is. In your situation a good switcher may be best. Other than that I'd suggest upgrading.


----------



## conae1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks thats what I suspected so I will just buy a switch and use that until time to upgrade the system and I'll make sure next one has more options available.


----------

